# the top game



## Eradius Lore (Apr 19, 2005)

in my opinion its all but you decide


----------



## garreth Jacks (Apr 19, 2005)

dawn of war best game ever the fighting is amazing on it


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Apr 19, 2005)

I went for Morrowind for it's sheer scale & options
Danw of War is good but, when you boil it down, it's just another C&C clone


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 19, 2005)

i love morrowind i have around 300 mods playing at once


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 20, 2005)

Out of those, AoE2...

But there are loads better


----------



## Foxbat (Apr 20, 2005)

My vote went with Uplink - a nice little puzzle game and quite original to boot


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 20, 2005)

I only rate morrowind from the list you supplied Gary.  Age of Mythology is a better game than of Age of Empires 2, as is Rome Total war.  Shenmue I&II is perhaps the greatest game of all time, which is not on your list.  Uni Racer on the SNES is better than all the games you have on that list.  Puyo Puyo and Wario Woods are perhaps the best puzzle games ever.  I could go on.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 20, 2005)

Lacedaemonian said:
			
		

> I only rate morrowind from the list you supplied Gary. Age of Mythology is a better game than of Age of Empires 2, as is Rome Total.


 
for one thing age of empires is a classic everyone nows that


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Apr 20, 2005)

Age of Empires is a classic game.  Have you played Age of mythology?  It is the newest version of the Age of Empires series.


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 20, 2005)

i had it and the expansion.

im not saying its rubbish or anything  its just i got pretty board of playing it and sold it


----------



## Azash (Apr 22, 2005)

to hard to decide all are really brilliant but i have to go for morrowind


----------



## ASGARD (Apr 26, 2005)

morrow is good but there are better. however i like older games like doom, hexen and darkstone.


----------

